# Wilfa grinders



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi all,

First post 

I am looking for info on upgrading my grinder and at the moment my preferred choice is the wilfa grinder. I don't make espresso, so don't need a grinder capable of grinding that fine. I'll be using the grinder for grinding for v60 and aeropress. At the moment I use a porlex tall hand grinder and my reasons for upgrading are due to laziness and a more consistent particle size in equal proportions. Actually a more consistent grind size is more important for me. I've heard the burrs wobble or move in the porlex and I do notice particularly in the spent grinds from the v60 that there is different sized particles.

My reasons for the wilfa are price and from the few reviews I've seen, really good results. I've not read anything bad about it to be honest.

Does anybody have any advice on better options than the wilfa without spending too much more? Does anyone have any opinions on the wilfa grinder, either the old or new version?

Thanks all in advance

Moultram


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The wobbly burr on the Porlex isn't an issue for smaller doses/brews. Buy the Wilfa because you don't want the hassle of hand grinding. All burr grinders make different sized particles, it's a grind size 'distribution', not a specific size.


----------



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks for that.

What is the issue with larger doses on the porlex then. Purely the time it takes or is there a quality issue that isn't apparent on smaller doses? If there is no noticeable improvement in the grind I might just stick with what I've got


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Time taken, plus the bigger your dose the harder it is to get a sweet extraction & a better grind distribution helps here.

For 1 mug brews the Porlex produces pretty good results


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

What kit are you using with this?


----------

